# Ron Jon Timeshare resort



## nezruss (Feb 9, 2006)

Does anyone own here?
How is this resort?
We went to the beach last year in Cocoa and were approached by some gentlemen to tour this resort. We didn't have time. I was wondering if anyone had good/bad experiences?
Thanks
Noreen


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2006)

*Used To Be Isle Of Bali.  Now It's Liki Tiki.*

The timeshare in Orlando FL?  Way out Irlo Bronson Highway?  Past Orange Lake? 

That one? 

Haven't stayed at that resort, but in 2002 came _this close_ to buying a (resale) week there. 

Back then, the resort's name was Isle Of Bali. 

While we were in negotiations about buying, the name changed to Ron Jon. 

Later, it became Liki Tiki. 

Whatever they call it, it has a nice on-site pool loaded with water-park  features. 

Might like to vacation there on exchange some day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 10, 2006)

If your asking about Ron Jon's Cape Caribe it's a nice place.


----------



## Harry (Feb 10, 2006)

*Really Nice Place*

We toured in October.  IMO it is the best timeshare in that area (and we live there part-time). The Resort at Cocoa Beach is nice but Ron Jons is a step up. I have not seen any resales that were reasonable and I believe the developer is still there.  It is a great place to exchange into.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 10, 2006)

We stayed at the Ron Jon Cape Caribe during Xmas.  If this is the resort you are referring to, it has been open less than two years.  The place is awesome!  I could see going there yearly, but since we only bought Summer Bay, Blue Tree and two resorts in Aruba last year, that's it for us.  I would not hestitate to go back.  This resort has everything.  Most of the amenities are free.  The movie theater showed top rated movies daily.  Everthing at resort is still new and the hospitality was top notch.  We snatched that week during the wee hours of the night on RCI.

If you can get an exchange, or find a resale, take it.  You will get your monies worth and so much more.


----------



## J9sling (Feb 11, 2006)

We are somewhat new owners to the resort as well as locals that can enjoy the amenities on occasion.  We've stayed at the resort a couple of times for a night and absolutely loved it.  Ron Jon Cape Caribe is only about 2 years old.  I don't think it was ever anything but the Ron Jon Cape Caribe resort although Ron Jon has had its hand in other resorts.  This is the only one that bears its name.

The resort is beautiful and has everything a family would want in a beachfront resort...beach, waterpark, kid activities, a great restaurant, spacious rooms and many other nice amenities.  The resort concept from Ron Jon must be popular because they are looking to build a hotel resort and conference center (not a timeshare) a mile away from the Ron Jon Cape Caribe.  Ron Jon surf shop in Cocoa Beach will relocate their huge 24 hour touristy surf shop over to this resort.  This addition to the area will make it a future hot spot I believe.  The resort is also a straight shot from Orlando...about 45 minutes from all the attractions.

We were too green to the timeshare thing to know that we could likely find a better deal on resale  but you could probably find something online at redweek.com.  I think there is also a resale on ebay.  They are not cheap but definitely a better buy than directly from the developer. 

If you like the beach and have a family then Ron Jon Cape Caribe is an ideal spot for you.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is a great resort for the whole family.  Great location to the Orlando attractions and to the Disney Cruise Port.


----------



## jgtragesser (Feb 13, 2006)

I just returned February 8 having spent the previous 4 weeks at the Resort on Cocoa Beach (RCB), a sister resort to Ron Jon Cape Caribe... FWIW, my 2 cents, I briefly toured  Ron Jon's and I liked RCB BETTER.... the rooms, as I recall, are the same floor-plan, both have an on-site theater with recent movies playing from 9 am to mid-night, both are relatively new resorts, both offer extensive activities and exercise facility... HOWEVER, Ron Jon's is in the 'Port' area and a somewhat more industrialized surrounding, RCB is on A1A (the Atlantic Highway) within walking distance of grocery store (Publix); hotel (Hilton); Brevard County Lori Wilson ocean front-park/beach/picnic area and conservation area; health clinics; pharmacy (Walgreen); banks; dry-goods (Bealls); etc... ALL of RBC units are ocean-view or ocean-front versus only a few select units at Ron Jon's... both have good swimming pool and hot-tub facilities (Ron Jon's is BETTER).... when built out, Ron Jon's will be the bigger resort (and, I assume, more available to exchange into)... I REALLY liked RBC and, while there, I purchased an every-other-year ebay listed unit  ...
Joe Tragesser...Lake Zurich, IL...


----------

